# Little Bird's big day



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi everyone! It has been some time since I have had a proper chance to catch up on here   and hope that some of you still remember me   but I just wanted to share our wonderful news with you. (not so) Little Bird has been with us for 10 and a half months now and it has been rather slow getting to the stage where his adoption is official for no particular reason (other than the usual series of delays and mishaps that seem all too common throughout the adoption process  ), but today we went to court and made it official.    

It has been a such lovely day, and as promised, the court made it really special. The Judge spent ages chatting to us about this and that whilst LB had free rein over the huge toy basket containing all kinds of delights – I think he hopes we will go to that ‘toddler group’ again! We took his memory book with us which the judge was really pleased to see – it gave him an insight into LB’s life and he could see how happy he is and how many wonderful times he has already had with all his friends and family. However, midway through a distinct aroma spread through the room and I had to nip out and change a pooey nappy!  

On return, LB made himself right at home, playing around the judge’s legs under his desk and even reaching for his wig at one point! The Judge asked LB if he would like to be adopted and with a bit of prompting from me he said ‘eese’ (which means yes please)! He then signed our certificate and declared it official.    We then had some photos taken in his chambers and in the court room itself including a funny one with the judge’s wigs on, tres chiq!   Our social worker was there with us who has been absolutely fabulous all along the way and we went for a coffee with her afterwards. We then took LB to choose a helium balloon (a rare treat!) and then for a big lunch at Pizza Express.

We have just chilled out at home together this afternoon and LB has been especially happy and funny – he loves the attention and I am sure he knows it has been a very special day. He has recently learnt to give lovely kisses on the lips and we have had plenty of those today! We chose to make today a time for just the three of us and felt that was the right decision for us. On Saturday we will open the house and garden ( for good weather!) to all our wonderful friends and family that have shared our journey with us for a party to celebrate. We will be saying a few words to mark the occasion and to share our thanks, and then setting 3 chinese sky lanterns off into the night sky to represent our little family's future together.

The significance of this day has not been lost on me on many levels, including just a little degree of sadness for what LB has lost so early in his life but he is an absolute ray of light to us all and I know he could not be more loved. I think it will take a while to get used to the idea that there are no longer social workers in our lives and I can't wait to get the adoption certificate through so we can start using his new name at the doctors.  

Love and hugs to those of you on the road to your families - adoption really can and does bring the happy ending we have all longed for.  

sundog
x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Massive Congratulations xxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

What a lovely post!  COngratulations, fingers crossed for good weather for your party.
Love
OT x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Oh my god I have had tears rolling down my face reading this lovely post.  

It was the bit about the Chinese sky lanterns to represent your family of 3 that did it.

glad you had a wonderful day.

May little bird who is turning into big bird continue to bring you all such happiness.

love
Andrea
x


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on this very special day.  It gives those of us just starting out the motivation to see the light at the end of the tunnel.

Best wishes,

Angiexxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya

what a lovely post.  made me feel nice and warm inside.  

lots of congrats  


love camly x x x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Sundog

Congraulations to you both, that was such a lovely message you posted, I was choked reading it, it must be such a special day for you all and I can only imagine how much love you have already given your LB, you must be so proud, I heard that the judges at the courts make it a very special day, which I think is lovely, we cannot wait to get to that stage, we are near the end of our HS, panel in January so far, we cannot wait to be a family finally after waiting so long.

Lots of hugs          

crazybabe


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Sundog,

Lovely to read about your special day and your celebrations 

Congratulations to all three of you.

Laine xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Congratulations 

xxx


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

Sundog - what a special moment, thank you for sharing it with us.
How beautiful the Chinese lanterns will be - I've come over all emotional!
All the best for the future.
emsina x


----------



## sara1 (Jul 28, 2008)

Congratulations,    

What a lovely post.  Wishing you loads of happiness in your future together

Sara


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

congratulations!


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

So many congrats to all three of you- So lovely to read a nice post for once!


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Just wanted to add my congratulations on this momentus and lovely day! It must feel fantastic and the celebrations aren't over yet  

Your posting was so lovely and encouraging to those of us about to venture into the unknown world of adoption. 

Love, CG xxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations.
What a lovely day.


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Sounds like you had a lovely day, congratulations   

Cindy


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Oh Wow sounds like it was really special many congratulations xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Congratulations.  What a lovely day you have had.

Tracey x


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks so much to everyone for the lovely messages. 

Today we are coming back down to earth after a wonderful weekend. The party was magical - everything we dreamed of with so many special people there to share it with. The garden was transformed with bunting, lanterns and fairy lights and topped off with a lovely sunny day and happy people. 

Most of our guests are people we know through different places so most (apart from family) didn’t know each other, but you would never have guessed it – it was so relaxed and everyone mixed really well. I think the fact that most of them have children below 6 and/or have adopted/had fertility treatment means that it was really easy for everyone to find plenty in common. The children played on the bottom lawn beautifully together the whole day and I almost completely forgot about LB a few times   then suddenly went ‘oh heck’ when I remembered that I hadn’t been keeping an eye on him, but of course he was fine and having a wonderful time! He plays so well now and it was great that DH and I could really enjoy the party and relax knowing that LB was happy too. He is growing up so fast!

At about 7:45 as soon as it was dark enough, we gathered everyone together outside and said a few words. It was quite emotional for not only us but many people there cos of their own journeys too so I wasn’t the only one with tears  . However, it was humorously punctuated with LB bonking me on the nose with a balloon which lightened things a little  We then lit the 3 sky lanterns which was lovely as it involved a lot of people to achieve it to make sure that they filled up with hot air before being ready to fly - it was absolutely magical when the 3 sailed off into the sky together and we had a good few minutes before they disappeared out of sight.    

Once the little ones were safely tucked up in bed we ended the evening huddled round the chimeneas - perfect end to a perfect day.

x


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

Glad your special day went well.  What lovely memories to have.
emsina x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi sundog

What a wonderful magical day for you all, what a lovely lot of memories you will all have, I don't know you, but I am very proud of what you have done and to make littles one day a day to always remember,         .

I know where to come for any tips when we get to this stage   

Take care

Love crazybabe


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Sounds as though it was just perfect!!

Weren't you lucky with the weather!

Had to laugh about you suddenly realising your little one wasn't with you and he was busy playing, it does shows what a good mum you are that you feel comfortable for him to be with other children/adults and for him to be able to express himself in the way in which he chooses to do what he'd like to do.

Andrea
x


----------

